# DEF shortage



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Anyone read they are now talking about a DEF shortage? Just what we need.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

DEF Shortage


You guys seeing a DEF shortage in your area? Both of my local Wally Worlds is almost complete out. Never seen it this bare.




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I just ran up to Walmart and they had around 20 bottles (between house brand and Blue Def)


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

Walmart was a little thin on it last time I went, maybe 10 jugs total between brands. Was also up to $14 a jug for their brand, roughly doubled from last year.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

TheRealHip said:


> Anyone read they are now talking about a DEF shortage? Just what we need.


Who are they? Post a link please.


----------



## bpehan (7 mo ago)

Southern Idaho here, DEF supply is visibly depleted on store shelves. Still available but no longer on "sale" so price is up by about 30% in regular stores..
I occasionally consult for a trucking company in a neighboring state, for which partial compensation is provided with my use of company fuel card/cards to purchase DEF for my 2014 Diesel Cruze. Recently one of said cards was rejected, when said rejection was investigated, it was found that the commercial network had restricted out of "home state" DEF purchases due to "localized area supply issues". 
Far from proof... but anecdotally my experience seems to confirm similar observations.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Newsweek DEF shortage


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Another story on DEF


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Was at my local Wally world and while not exactly a shortage it was rather bare.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

TheRealHip said:


> Another story on DEF


Don't want to make this political but we gotta get these arse clowns out of our government.

Luckily for me a got a years worth unless I start driving a lot. 1 years worth. 2 gallons or so plus full def tank in the car.

Deleting it is making more and more sense.🤔🤔

And for those that think it can't be done, your not trying hard enough.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

15cruzediesel said:


> Don't want to make this political but we gotta get these arse clowns out of our government.


So you did exactly that.

The government has no bearing on DEF. This is entirely supply-chain related. You know, like **** has been for the past 2.5 years.

So what's this nonsense that is Blue DEF "Platinum". Sounds like literally a more expensive version of the exact same thing.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

MP81 said:


> So you did exactly that.
> 
> The government has no bearing on DEF. This is entirely supply-chain related. You know, like **** has been for the past 2.5 years.
> 
> So what's this nonsense that is Blue DEF "Platinum". Sounds like literally a more expensive version of the exact same thing.


Well technically both articles made it that way. I just said it.

But yeah Platinum DEF is, well, DEF. I figure plain old DEF has worked in my car for 8 years so it must be good enough.

But back on topic, I guess it sounds like DEF may become a pain point sooner rather than later.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I mean, by law, DEF can't be anything other than DEF - so basically cheap or expensive, it's the same stuff. Until I wasn't able to get it starting a good few years back, I just ran the Supertech stuff from Walmart.


----------



## Jay oilman (Sep 27, 2019)

TheRealHip said:


> Anyone read they are now talking about a DEF shortage? Just what we need.


I work for a major oil distributor in New York.There is shortage of DEF especialy in 2 1/2 gal contaniers.I am told that Urea is in short supply because farmers are now using it for fertilizer in many states.That is creating a shortage and price increases.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

15cruzediesel said:


> But yeah Platinum DEF is, well, DEF. I figure plain old DEF has worked in my car for 8 years so it must be good enough.


DEF is not DEF.
Go to the Colorado/Canyon Diesel sites and you'll find plenty of people having issues with Platinum DEF. Our truck was one of them. Within miles of filling with Platinum fluid started getting poor quality def warnings, de-rate warnings etc. 

ONLY thing done was drain and refill with standard fluid and been fine for thousands of miles and multiple refills. 

The DEF shortage has been a concern for months now.
Article I read gave examples of trucks being side lined in S. Korea over a lack of fluid.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

November 2021
It's not just a US issue or conspiracy. Since the article the supply of automotive grade urea from Russia might be curtailed too.
South Korean DEF shortage sparks government response | Argus Media


----------



## Jay oilman (Sep 27, 2019)

TheRealHip said:


> Anyone read they are now talking about a DEF shortage? Just what we need.


I work for a major lubricants distributor in New York,there is a shortage of DEF.There are two reasons.The #1 reason is farmers are being forced in many states to use Urea as a fertilizer instead of other chemicals.#2 The war in Ukraine where 40% of the worlds Urea comes from.Urea is about 37% of DEF.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Diesel Dan said:


> DEF is not DEF.
> Go to the Colorado/Canyon Diesel sites and you'll find plenty of people having issues with Platinum DEF. Our truck was one of them. Within miles of filling with Platinum fluid started getting poor quality def warnings, de-rate warnings etc.
> 
> ONLY thing done was drain and refill with standard fluid and been fine for thousands of miles and multiple refills.
> ...


So if DEF is not DEF than what else is it? I am curious to know.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Jay oilman said:


> I work for a major oil distributor in New York.There is shortage of DEF especialy in 2 1/2 gal contaniers.I am told that Urea is in short supply because farmers are now using it for fertilizer in many states.That is creating a shortage and price increases.


Do you think access at say pump stations will be affected? I guess worst case scenario we have to go to a truck fuel stop to fill up.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

BDCCruze said:


> Do you think access at say pump stations will be affected? I guess worst case scenario we have to go to a truck fuel stop to fill up.


Been using the truck stops for years now. Cheaper and no mess from those stupid bottles.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Australia had the DEF problem when imported supply was stopped, so now it is manufactured locally and no more problem. I am fortunate that my 2012 Cruze diesel never had the DEF tank and I have a full size spare tyre in that position.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Jay oilman said:


> I work for a major lubricants distributor in New York,there is a shortage of DEF.There are two reasons.The #1 reason is farmers are being forced in many states to use Urea as a fertilizer instead of other chemicals.#2 The war in Ukraine where 40% of the worlds Urea comes from.Urea is about 37% of DEF.


its always the overconfident ones that get it wrong, lol


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

15cruzediesel said:


> So if DEF is not DEF than what else is it? I am curious to know.


Don't have a good answer other than additives/filler.
I received a refund from Peak for the Platinum DEF.
As I said, it is a known issue with the 2.8L in the Colorado/Canyons.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

There’s an easy software fix for the def shortage l 😎


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Just wondering what everybody is using for DEF due to the shortage.🤔😂😂😂


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

What happened to the diesel shortage? You know you can believe the news......


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

TheRealHip said:


> What happened to the diesel shortage? You know you can believe the news......


For real. I created my own strategic diesel reserve and paid 7+ per gallon......


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Bvogt said:


> There’s an easy software fix for the def shortage l 😎


Gen 1 yes, gen 2 not so easy and expensive.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

What shortage(s)?  

I have multiple containers of Blue DEF in the basement (oddly enough, the seller through Walmart...which was cheaper than Walmart...was working through Grainger).


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

No shortage, just price gouging based on shortage rumors.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

The DEF shortage warning this past summer never came to fruition.


----------

